# Manuka honey sellers and flavored honey



## beezybeezhoney (Sep 15, 2015)

Anyone know of any Manuka honey distributors in United States with actual Manuka honey. 5+ rating and up. I'm in New York. Also I'm looking for cinnamon honey and ginger honey. Please let me know. 

Thank you guys. 

Buzz buzz buzz


----------



## jfmcree (Mar 10, 2014)

Did you try Googling for it? A quick Google yielded what looked like 20+ opportunities.

Jim.


----------



## beezybeezhoney (Sep 15, 2015)

google was the first place I went to, haha.. I live in the new York area and im looking for a distributor that is at least under an hr or so away so I can drive and pick up cases worth. because some of the distributors from other parts are selling the manuka honey more then amazon prices plus shipping cost.. im trying to save on shipping. 

but thank you for the replies though.. if you know of any please let me know 

thank you.


----------

